# Best British Comedy of all time?



## 1300 Class (Oct 31, 2005)

Now obviously its going to be fairly wide ranging, but there is just so much quality, from some of the classics, to Yes Minister, to Blackadder and Red Dwarf, in everyone's opinions, what is the best British comedy of all time?


----------



## Stealth (Oct 31, 2005)

Red Dwarf.

No.


Only fools and Horses.


no.

Red Dwarf.

NO!

Only foold and Horses!!!!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 31, 2005)

OH NO CONTEST - 

FAWLTY TOWERS


----------



## wtchmel (Oct 31, 2005)

Well, i haven't watched all that many british comedys, but i vote for "Are you being served" I loved that show!


----------



## Emma (Oct 31, 2005)

Obviously you all need to go to hell.. but before you do you better vote for Red Dwarf, or i promise I will NEVER sober up and i'll eat my own foot. HA.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 31, 2005)

I don't know which is the best. But I've enjoyed these.

Red Dwarf
Absolutely Fabulous
Are you being served?
Vicar of Dibley
My Hero

I don't know if you can count it because it's a cartoon, but I really liked Danger Mouse. That's probably my favorite. That and Count Duckula


----------



## fatlane (Oct 31, 2005)

Yes, Minister/Yes, Prime Minister.

Or are they non-fiction?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 1, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> OH NO CONTEST -
> 
> FAWLTY TOWERS


Whatever you do, DON'T BRING UP THE WAR!!!!


----------



## Tragdor (Nov 1, 2005)

The Fall And Rise Of Reginald Perrin and Monty Python are favorites of the Tragdor


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 1, 2005)

From a purely FA standpoint, I really should give a shout-out to The Vicar of Dibley. I loved Dawn French in the episode where she was cajoled into giving up chocolate for lent, and of course spent the entire episode craving and eating it in feverish clandestinity. The moral of the story, perhaps, "don't separate a fat girl and her chocolate." 

Needless to say, a mos' def fave of my youth!


Jay West Coast


----------



## Ash (Nov 1, 2005)

Jay West Coast said:


> I really should give a shout-out to The Vicar of Dibley. I loved Dawn French in the episode where she was cajoled into giving up chocolate for lent, and of course spent the entire episode craving and eating it in feverish clandestinity. The moral of the story, perhaps, "don't separate a fat girl and her chocolate." t



Oh wow. I loved that episode! I can relate. I'm the one who always thought that giving up ice cream would be easy because it was still chilly outside and I didn't think I'd want it anyway. I never succeeded.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 1, 2005)

I've watched very little TV since 1968 but Monty Python was pretty great. I've seen all the Fawlty Towers 3 or 4 times. And I was REALLY impressed with how sick the Blackadder was in the episode and a half that I caught once.


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 1, 2005)

I think Monty Python is quite dated now, but in my opinion it was never really excellent stuff (it did have its moments), and alot of their individual work was quite good.


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 1, 2005)

Nothing beats "Are You Being Served?" IMO. I don't know how the actors manage to keep a straight face with all the double entendres (sp?) and just plain naughtiness--without being nasty. That is a trick nowadays.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 1, 2005)

Favorite British Sitcoms 

Vicar of Dibley (wish Dawn French was in more stuff) 

Father Ted

FAWLTY TOWERS

 Monty Python

 Yes, Minister/Yes, Prime Minister

 Are you being served?


----------



## ConnieLynn (Nov 1, 2005)

Are You being Served is #1
Vicar of Dibley...I wish there were more episodes
'Allo 'Allo


----------



## Gaining Gourmet (Nov 1, 2005)

My favorite is Monty Python's Flying Circus. Without doubt.


----------



## curvluver (Nov 1, 2005)

For me it's a close tie between Red Dwarf and Blackadder....


----------



## TallFatSue (Nov 1, 2005)

Jay West Coast said:


> From a purely FA standpoint, I really should give a shout-out to The Vicar of Dibley. I loved Dawn French in the episode where she was cajoled into giving up chocolate for lent, and of course spent the entire episode craving and eating it in feverish clandestinity. The moral of the story, perhaps, "don't separate a fat girl and her chocolate."


Ain't nobody separating me from my chocolate! Dawn French is great and I loved this episode too. Is it just me or did Dawn French become really fat in some of the later episodes? I think the extra fat looks great on her, but I love how the show doesn't revolve around her size. Her weight is just another attribute.

I wouldn't say it's the best British comedy, but I have a soft spot for _Keeping Up Appearances_ because sometimes my mother and my sister-in-law behave just like Hyacinthe. I don't know how my father and brother put up with it -- but they wonder how my husband puts up with me too!  

Sue

PS. It's not British, but I'd give high marks to the Canadian comedy show _SCTV_. When Art & I were dating (1977-1982), he often forced me to watch _SCTV_ with him. I hated it at first, but after a while it became an acquired taste and I ended up loving it. Maybe my opinion improved due to the fondling sessions (purrrr, my future husband decided he liked fat girls after all :smitten while _SCTV_ was on in the background.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 1, 2005)

I love Keeping Up Appearances! And I'm also a seacret fan of the old "Dr. Who" series. An old boyfriend got me hooked on that back in High School. So yeah, Are You Being Served, Keeping Up Appearances, Dr. Who and Benny Hill. :smitten:


----------



## vix (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi all, I'm Vix from the UK.

I love sureal comidies like League of gentlemen and Little Britain.

My other favs- Waiting for god
Red dewarf
Father Ted
Monty Python
Rising Damp
Not the nine o'clock news.

Wow I didn't realise just how many there are, I remember one then there's like five others that I love also 

It's great to see that British comedy has made it over the channel.
I found this sight over the weekend and I must say what a great bunch you all are.


----------



## Jane (Nov 1, 2005)

Bladder (as he was affectionately known on the series);
And while not strictly a comedy, Dr. Who....when we see cheesy special effects in any movie, we all start yelling "Who Effects."


----------



## ConnieLynn (Nov 1, 2005)

vix said:


> Hi all, I'm Vix from the UK.
> 
> I love sureal comidies like League of gentlemen and Little Britain.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the boards Vix  I forgot about Waiting for God because they don't show it here much anymore. I love wenchy old ladies!


----------



## Tad (Nov 1, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Yes, Minister/Yes, Prime Minister.
> 
> Or are they non-fiction?



My vote goes with you. Mind, I first saw them while living in a government town, with my father working in the civil service, which probably made them more amusing.

A near second, "Father Ted" was goofy, but brilliantly so. It might top my list for british comedy to watch after too long of a week at work.

Lot's of other great british comedy out there, but those two always especially amused me.

-Ed


----------



## FEast (Nov 1, 2005)

Please tell us more about it. Can you post it in a larger size, so we can see more detail? Thanks!~Bountifully, Fuchsia



vix said:


> Hi all, I'm Vix from the UK.


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Nov 1, 2005)

in order:

faulty towers
monty python's flying circus
red dwarf
are you being served


----------



## Emma (Nov 1, 2005)

no no no no no they were in the wrong order. Red dwarf should be at the top!


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Nov 1, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> no no no no no they were in the wrong order. Red dwarf should be at the top!



i'd like to take a moment to express that i pretty much have a mild crush on you.


----------



## Emma (Nov 1, 2005)

Well duh...


----------



## adam (Nov 1, 2005)

Faulty Towers...followed by whatever.


----------



## adam (Nov 1, 2005)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Favorite British Sitcoms
> 
> Vicar of Dibley (wish Dawn French was in more stuff)
> I'll second that...she is the fat lady in the third Harry Potter movie...I know that much...Vicar is pretty good.


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 1, 2005)

Ah Yes Minister/Yes Prime Minister, perhaps the pinnical of wit and humour.


----------



## zynth (Nov 1, 2005)

All classics!! Nothing can top these:

Only Fools and Horses
Red Dwarf
Black Adder
The Young Ones
The Thin Blue Line
Open All Hours
Porridge
The Fast Show
Fawlty Towers

Big fan of comedy here!


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 1, 2005)

Australian Lord said:


> I think Monty Python is quite dated now, but in my opinion it was never really excellent stuff (it did have its moments), and alot of their individual work was quite good.



Ya might be right. My comment on Python was based on seeing maybe 3 shows (I find most TV unbearable) and loving much of the principals' work afterwards.


----------



## Scarface (Nov 2, 2005)

After much thought heres my top five :

1. Red Dwarf ("Rimmer you smeghead!")
2. Only Fools and Horses ("Alright Dave")
3. The Day Today 
4. The Fast Show/ Harry Enfield ("eh eh eh calm down alright?")
5. Bottom 

French and Saunders gets a mention just for Dawn French as eye candy


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 2, 2005)

FATHER TED! FATHER TED! FATHER TED!
 

I also love Dawn French in Vicar of Dibley.
:kiss2: 
I cannot resist Dame Judy Dench in "As Time Goes By"!
 
AND..loved "Good Neighbors!" 
:smitten: :smitten: 

But still have to vote for *FATHER TED *as my favorite!
:smitten: :smitten: :kiss2: :smitten: :smitten: 

Hugs, Kara


----------



## Scarface (Nov 2, 2005)

Sorry to bust everyones bubble but Father Ted is an Irish comedy that was picked up by Channel 4 in Britain. Wrong Category.


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 2, 2005)

For the purposes of this argument, it is largley considered to be British comedy. Having said that it is damned funny, and hilarious at best. Altough I personally cannot stand "Only fools and Horses". Just never liked it.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 2, 2005)

For the purposes of this thread only, I regard Woody Allen and the Marx Brothers as British.


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 2, 2005)

Very droll. And completely different.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 2, 2005)

adam said:


> EtobicokeFA said:
> 
> 
> > Favorite British Sitcoms
> ...


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 2, 2005)

With a deep curtsy to Monty Python and a nod to honorable mentions Little Britain, Ab Fab, and The Young Ones, I gotta go with (and wonder why it hasn't been mentioned yet) The Office. Ricky Gervais is the best British comedic export since Peter Sellers.

Oh, and much respek to Ali G, though I believe that was produced in the US. But yeah. The Office.


----------



## Jes (Nov 2, 2005)

Anyone ever see The Comic Strip Presents stuff? Sublime. 'Five Go Mad in Dorset'--too funny. And they did a Spinal-Tap-esque thing BEFORE we Americans did it (the set up and storyline are really quite similar). I'm big on well-done parodies b/c I think they take a certain amount of work and genius and I'd recommend TCSP to anyone who shares my appreciation and likes British Humor.

For modern stuff, I have to also say The Office. It's so good it's bad. What I mean is, it's actually painful for me to watch a lot of the time. I can't always sit through it. It's So exactly like my office experience that it almost makes me feel like I'm working during my tv-watching hours, too.


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 2, 2005)

Anyone see that surreal comedy series Big Train?


----------



## LurkingBBW (Nov 2, 2005)

with Peter Cook and Dudley Moore. It was made in the 60's and is one of the funniest movies I have ever seen. It's a play on the Faust theme and has a very young Raquel Welch as one of the sins. Also, the actor who plays Dame Edna (I can't recall his name) also plays one of the sins. A very funny movie.


----------



## insomniac (Nov 2, 2005)

thats a no brainer, either the obvious "Monty Python" or the lesser known "The Young Ones". Either way, both revolutionary, BOTH hillarious, BOTH unparalleled. Light years ahead of stupid sitcoms like Home Improvement or Friends. Both mindless crap.


----------



## zynth (Nov 2, 2005)

I completely forgot the legend steve coogan, in "I'm Alan Partridge", thats was awesome! so funny, loved his previous stuff too.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 2, 2005)

The Goodies. Or, even better... The Goon Squad!!!


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 2, 2005)

Ah the goodies. Kitten Kong and the Pirate Radio station were great. The young ones can be a very hit and miss affair in my opinion.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 3, 2005)

OBBICH said:


> I completely forgot the legend steve coogan, in "I'm Alan Partridge", thats was awesome! so funny, loved his previous stuff too.



Last time I played Bill Withers on the radio, I did a (quite lame) Alan Partridge impersonation. "That was Bill Withuzz, who's thankfully still withuzzz." He slid a bit in my estimation when Courtney Love claimed to have been impregnated by him, but you're right, he's a genius.

'Cept for that Courtney Love thing.


----------



## eljay (Nov 3, 2005)

Hmm.... Difficult one

I'd go for 


Black Books
Monty Python (although i find it less funny these days)
The Day Today + Brass Eye

With a special mention for Dawn French for being a Fat Chick Onna Telly

And Bill Hicks (even thou he's not a Brit)


----------



## eljay (Nov 3, 2005)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> FATHER TED! FATHER TED! FATHER TED!
> 
> 
> I also love Dawn French in Vicar of Dibley.
> ...


 
Bugger...yes... forgot FATHER TED. 
(Sorry Ted)


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Nov 3, 2005)

* On The Buses
* Are you being served?
* The good life

Those are definately my favorite British comedy shows of all times...


----------



## fatlane (Nov 3, 2005)

Ted: It's a doggie toy.
Dougal: No, Ted. It's a joke phone!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 3, 2005)

LOLOL! OMG.........Dougal and the joke phone! LOLOL!:shocked: 

Shall I sing a verse from "My lovely Horse?"

To quote Mrs. Doyle......."Awwww..come on now. It's got cocaine in it, Father Ted!"

Gawd, I love that show!
Hugs, Kara:smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## RVGleason (Nov 3, 2005)

fatlane said:


> The Goodies. Or, even better... The Goon Squad!!!




Do you mean the Goon Show, with Peter Sellers, Spike Milligan and Harry Secombe? I love the Goons, one of the funniest British radio shows ever, and a major influence to Monty Python.

RV :eat1:


----------



## fatlane (Nov 3, 2005)

Yes, the Goon Show, I mean. Absolute hilarity. I need to buy their DVD collection, should they have it.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 3, 2005)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> LOLOL! OMG.........Dougal and the joke phone! LOLOL!:shocked:
> 
> Shall I sing a verse from "My lovely Horse?"
> 
> ...




DRINK! GIRLS! FECK!


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 3, 2005)

The Good Life was a very good series I think, altough it was mosre than just comedy.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 3, 2005)

The Good Life had Jim Hacker in it before he became PM. Love it. Margo Ledbetter was THE grand dame of Britcom in that series.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 4, 2005)

The very show that led up to Monty Python....and featured none other than....gasp...THE BONZO DOG BAND! I am not worthy!!! I am not worthy!!!  
http://www.nostalgiacentral.com/tv/kids/donotadjust.htm


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 4, 2005)

Wait a second!! No one here has mention THEE funniest human on the planet!!

UNCLE MORT!!!! by Peter Tenniswood!

I heard they actually made a TV show in England about Uncle Mort. Was it any good? I can't imagine how good it could be if it didn't star the guy who did the voice on that brilliant radio show.


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 4, 2005)

Obesus said:


> The very show that led up to Monty Python....and featured none other than....gasp...THE BONZO DOG BAND! I am not worthy!!! I am not worthy!!!
> http://www.nostalgiacentral.com/tv/kids/donotadjust.htm



Dang, even that old photo of the boys looks like some hysterical parody from a Python episode! So who's the little guy on the left? I guess he ended up being the Pete Best of the Monthy Python crew?


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 4, 2005)

Its a shame Paul Eddington died when he did.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 4, 2005)

Les Toil said:


> Dang, even that old photo of the boys looks like some hysterical parody from a Python episode! So who's the little guy on the left? I guess he ended up being the Pete Best of the Monthy Python crew?



That's David James, later to score smiles on Open All Hours and Only Fools and Horses.

Which reminds me, I love The Two Ronnies.


----------



## Buffie (Nov 4, 2005)

Ohhh... The Young Ones (I had the WORST crush on Rik Mayall. :smitten: )

How many times have I laughed until I literally hurt watching *Mr. Bean* ? Lots. Lots and Lots. 

The Vicar of Dibley 

Keeping Up Appearances

and of course... Are You Being Served?

My faves, gawd luv em!


----------



## fatlane (Nov 4, 2005)

I've got all of Mr. Bean burned on MP3s. I love to play the episodes when I'm driving to work!


----------



## Buffie (Nov 5, 2005)

You are a smart alec SUPREME, fatlane! I totally dig it! 
Listen on the way to work!!! Whaa ha ha ha haaaaa!!! Clever, very clever!


----------



## Buffie (Nov 5, 2005)

... Unless I'm so far in the flippin dark ages that MP3 players actually do video now. In that case, boy do I feel sheepish. But I still dig ya cuz you're a Beanie! So it all works out, right?
~Potentially Blushing...~


----------



## fatlane (Nov 5, 2005)

And I am now in my SECOND posting frenzy with a BigCutie. HAWT.

Speaking of huge boobs, I recall hearing of one time Dawn French doffed her bra and placed a DJ's head in there - with loads of room to spare. What a visual... pity I can't find pics of the magic moment.

Lenny Henry is Dawn French's husband. He is an extremely lucky man.


----------



## Buffie (Nov 5, 2005)

Lucky husband indeed! Dawn French was one of my earliest exposures to fat women in non-hater roles. Part of me has always wished I was British and partially because of her.

You make me laugh, btw. Are YOU a Brit-com? ~Giggle and Snort!~


----------



## fatlane (Nov 5, 2005)

Well, I voted Libertarian, so I'm not a Neo-con.
I've never been to prison, so I'm not an Ex-con.
I haven't fought, so I'm a Non-com.
I got roaches in my rathole, so I need to buy D-con.
Guess that leaves Brit-com.

Could be worse. I'll take it, I guess.

Now pardon me as I imagine the effect giggles and snorts would have on your various deposits of adipose tissue. Always a rewarding pastime, that.

And do check your email, by the way... 

May the frenzy continue...


----------



## Buffie (Nov 5, 2005)

You voted Libertarian? Awww! That's so cute!! 
One think you forgot...
You're a webmaster, so that makes you a dot.com! Hee hee!!


----------



## fatlane (Nov 5, 2005)

Ba-BAM! 
Blindsided by BC Buffie!

Guess I should take a BC powder... or head to Vancouver...


----------



## Buffie (Nov 5, 2005)

What's in Vancouver? Is pot legal there or just ignored? Why ya going to Vancouver? Can I go, too? Do they have tacos there?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 5, 2005)

B-ritish C-olumbia.
Ignored, most of the time.
Needed another pun for BC.
YESH.
If they do, they've probably got maple syrup on them.

Have mercy, but this is a fine frenzy you've gotten me into!


----------



## Buffie (Nov 5, 2005)

Ohmigawd, and it's cosmic again because it's BRITISH Colombia... or is it Columbia? I get them confused. British, all the same! Do you think people are annoyed with us yet?

It's British folks, so it counts as on topic! Really, it does! And it was a pun, and that's funny... technically, that makes it a British Comedy! See?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 5, 2005)

I think I'll start a new thread.. call it "The Buffie and Fatlane Show" or some such. See, I even give you top billing, with no sexual connotations, whatsoever!


----------



## Webmaster (Nov 5, 2005)

Australian Lord said:


> Now obviously its going to be fairly wide ranging, but there is just so much quality, from some of the classics, to Yes Minister, to Blackadder and Red Dwarf, in everyone's opinions, what is the best British comedy of all time?



I happen to like "Are you being served?"--Young Mr. Grace, Mr. Rumbold, Captain Peacock, Mr. Grainger, Mr. Humphries, Mr. Lucas, Mrs. Slocombe, Miss Brahms and Mr. Mash gave me many laughs. I also loved "Keeping up Appearances" with the ever-annoying wannabe socialite Hyacinth Bucket ("that's pronounced 'Bouquet'").


----------



## Pink (Nov 5, 2005)

Ab Fab!
I would love to get the dvd boxed set,even though I have seen every episode.


----------

